# Cold sores



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hiya

Sorry to bother you with something so trivial but I hate going to the doctors. 

Is it ok to use 'Zovirax' or a similar generic cream on cold sores - my baby brother has impetigo which started as cold sores and mouth ulcers, I think ive caught it from him although i havent kisssed his face since hes had it !? 

Thanks very much

BBx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure on this.  I would check with a pharmacist before using it, as they are the experts.

Sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi again

Ive been advised not to use Zovirax but i wondered if antiseptic cream would be just as good ?? - wish id thought to ask at the time   

Thanks 
BBx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I would not think antiseptic cream will do any good at all as coldsores are viral.  I am sure women were px zovirax when i worked in the hospital but things may have changed now.  Go to the GP and get something on px and then it will be free too!!

Jan


----------



## Starry.Sky (Feb 8, 2006)

...just a quick update for anyone else who is suffering with coldsores, mine got so much bigger and started to deform my mouth making it difficult to drink or eat so i had to go to the docs, after much searching through reference books etc he finally gave a generic 'zovirax' cream as there were only precautions and no contraindications about using it in pregnancy but i can only use it for 5 days. I used it yesterday and today and now the blighter is nearly gone - hurray!! 

Thanks to those who pm'd me with tips i am very grateful
BBx


----------

